# Another mower 36"



## joe25DA (Dec 11, 2015)

winter deal on a 1985 FD Kees walk behind 36" with the Kawasaki fb460v (a fantastic engine). It's a little rough but I'm gonna go through it, belts, blades, fuel system and paint it. Plan is to flip in the doing but knowing me I'll want to keep it.


----------

